# 71/2 or 8 for pheasants?



## ksfowler166

I was wondering if 71/2 or 8 shot would kill a pheasant. I hunt both pheasant and quail in the same hunt so I shoot quail with pheasant loads and chokes.The thing is I shoot and see mostly quail. Please help. 
Pics of my dog Jessie pointing preserve quail last weekend.


----------



## pre-war

I like 6 shot lead


----------



## ksfowler166

I use that as my first two shots.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

I used to use 7 1/2 but noticed very quickly that if it wasnt a close enough shot that the pellets wouldnt do their job.switch to 5 or 6 shot and am much happier.

You might be able to get away with 7 1/2 for early season, but if you hunt late season at all, it wont cut it.


----------



## Sask hunter

I can't speak for phesant but I notice on huns around the first week of Oct. or so when they get their winter feathers 7.5s don't cut it anymore.


----------



## burbach

I use 4 Lead.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

4 or 5 lead is an ideal pheasant load. You get great range and it doesnt pepper the bird as much with the pellets of a 8 shot.


----------



## burbach

I agree with 4 or 5. It gives you great range.


----------



## Chuck Smith

4's or 5 shot lead.

Let the birds get out there on the flush....ie 25+ yards. Take your time and smash them. Most people shoot too fast on the first shot. Just take a breathe....relax....and squeeze one off. You won't have a big poof of feathers and a mangled bird.

Took a group of kids out hunting. It was at a preserve, i won it at a banquet and rewarded these kids for helping running the chain gang for youth football.

Told them the same thing....bird will get up close....take your time let it get out and then just squeeze the trigger.....each kid got two birds....first one they shot too fast....second one they nailed. Then said....you are correct on shooting too fast.

Here is a picture of the happy hunters.


----------



## ksfowler166

You guys do realize I shoot mostly quail.I think #4's or 5's would be too big for the liitle birds.


----------



## Sask hunter

6's would work really good. They wouldn't blow up quail but they would take down most pheasants in decent shotgun range. I use 6's for everything from huns to pigeons and never have had a problem.


----------



## JBB

Check the post at the top of this topic : HEY MODS STREEL SHOT, some good info on shot sizes. Need to be careful what we carry in our pockets with all the steel only public land.


----------



## Chuck Smith

KS.... The title of the thread says... 7 1/2 or 8 for pheasants? See how people are giving you info on what they use for pheasants.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

If your dog holds a point well and you are getting a lot of shots inside of 30 yds then 7 1/2 will be ok. 6's still are ok for quail and will be better for pheasants. I use 6's myself when I am shooting a mixed bag.


----------



## tigerdog

4s and 5s are my preference for pheasant, but in your situation I'd use 6s.


----------



## Nick Roehl

I use #4 shot for pheasants, but with mixed quail #6 shot should be good middle ground.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

Nick Roehl said:


> I use #4 shot for pheasants, but with mixed quail #6 shot should be good middle ground.


Right on! :beer:


----------



## takethekids

I'm a Kansan combo hunter too. I prefer good quail hunts w/ the chance of an occasional rooster. I chamber pheasant loads (4's) so I'm ready for a fast-flushing rooster. When a dog finds a covey of quail, I refrain from shooting on the rise. I then change loads and go hunt a few singles.

There is another site on the web that has a section geared more toward the KS hunter. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ksfowler166

I have a problem, last weekend I patterned my gun with upland loads ie. #6-#4.The #6 patterned the worst of the group it wasn't bad but was less evenly distributed than the others.The #5 factory and reloads patterned the best they had a good even distribution of pellets.So which should I use for a mix gamebag of pheasant and quail this weekend?


----------



## Sask hunter

5's will work then. I'm not sure how big a quail is but 5's are not too hard on the huns I shoot up here.


----------



## DonC

Tokyleania said:


> 60-65; PPQ or GsPQ; nothing beats it at these levels
> 
> 65-70; Get into a party at Jesters of 3 people and ask them to not KS you, and you should train fast with a spear and a few mobs for your own to kill.


 :roll:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Are you using 2 3/4 or 3" loads. I suspect 2 3/4" if they are 7 1/2s or 8s. If so you might consider a 3" in #6. That should give you a pattern density closer to what you want for quail and still have enough energy for phesants.


----------

